# Ants infestation....



## Samzo (Oct 30, 2005)

I got 3 fruitfly cultures fro livefoods.co.uk and one of them was full of red ants :shock: :shock: :shock: I want to get rid of them but I'm not sure how i'm guna achieve that. Will the ants attack the fruit flys? Damn ants....


----------



## Ian (Oct 30, 2005)

hmm...are you sure they are ants? They really are no ants around this time of year, that I am aware of.

Have you got ne pix of them?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 30, 2005)

Ian, you know my camera couldn't take a good pic of an ant lol I am very sure they are ants


----------



## Ian (Oct 30, 2005)

you might be able to...

That is wierd, have you emailed steve? Usually he is good and will either resend stock, or give a refund.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 30, 2005)

Nah I havn't i'll do it now.


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 30, 2005)

I've had a few incomplete orders from them (quickly sorted out by them), but i've never recieved a free ant farm...If there's a queen in there keep em


----------



## chun (Nov 1, 2005)

haha, that's funny...got my fruitflies from livefood with one culture filled with ants! I'm not complaining, these ants look pretty cool...i think i've just found the queen


----------



## Andrew (Nov 1, 2005)

Does livefoods.co.uk ship to the US? I wouldnt mind getting my hands on a few ant queens.   

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Samzo (Nov 1, 2005)

Haha, apparently there are ants nests in royal mail warehouse or something.. Anyway, one of the cultures was for my mate so I freezed it for 20 mintues (5 didnt work) and it killed them all, I wasnt sure if the flys would get effected but today I saw flys had hatched do i gave it to him


----------



## chun (Nov 1, 2005)

apparnetly they're pharaoh ants... :shock: :shock: a bloody pest they are!


----------



## Jesse (Nov 1, 2005)

> Does livefoods.co.uk ship to the US? I wouldnt mind getting my hands on a few ant queens.   Thanks,
> 
> Andrew


Trust me Andrew, you don't want Pharaoh ants...they are extremely good escape artists, and once they are in your building it is nearly impossible (at least a big pain) to get rid of them! Besides they are tiny and not much to look at.


----------



## Samzo (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah they are tiny, if the wern't attracked to the culture I am sure they would of infested my room :? Are these native to UK as i've never seen these sp before?


----------



## Jesse (Nov 3, 2005)

If they are indeed pharaoh ants, then no they are not native. They are the cockroach of the ant world, only surviving (and very well adapted to living) in warm buildings. In the warmer climates (tropics) they can and will survive outdoors. I am not sure where they are native to, somewhere tropical.


----------



## Samzo (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh right I see, well they are dead now. I hope I don't get any more...


----------



## Leah (Nov 3, 2005)

I had some sort of very small, non descript ant species get into my nymphs once and kill them, take them apart and remove them piece by piece through the mesh I had on top of the cups. Its not impossible that they were removing already dead nymphs, but seems unlikely given the number of them that simply disappeared from the cages. Couple ant traps took care of it.


----------

